# Shaking his head while barking



## hansie109 (Aug 6, 2015)

Just wanted to know if this is normal? 
My friend does something weird when he starts barking. 
He shakes his head and his ears flap loudly when he barks. 
His bark is very loud. It looks like his bark is too loud for him and then the shaking starts. 
I find that amusing and a bit strange  .
Anyone have the same issue?








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------

